# Chronic Constipation / Pelvic floor dysfynction / pulled muscles from Straining



## Chrissywhizz (May 3, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new ish to this forum, - have been reading it for quite some time though!

I'm just wondering if anyone out there has been diagnosed with Pelvic floor dysfunction - in the sense that the PF is to TIGHT not too losoe which is far more common.

I've been suffering with Constipation for the last 9 years, over time it has gotten a lot worse (tried all sorts of meds and had cameras up and down various holes!) and at my worst i was taking a ridiculous amount of sodium piccosulphate - up to 80ml a day just to have a BM in the AM.

i've had short periods where I have been able to go without - generally when things have been going well and i;ve been more relaxed.

But after bouts of bad luck and stressful situations I'm back on it. no more than 10- 15 ml a day + Enemas

I've been seeing a continence nurse on a regular basis and after an X Ray which showed my bowel was FULL to the brim (TMI!) and after the use of a biofeedback machine , it seems that the conclusion is my PF is REALLY tight and when I try to push I tighten I don't relax. which means I'm stuck in a vicious cycle as my PF muscles are in a constant state of tension and anxiety makes it worse.

its gotten to the point where I'm straining so much I've pulled muscles in my back, and this week I've managed to pull my left shoulder muscles so it really hurts when I'm trying to go.

Has anyone been in a similar situation and do you have any suggestions on how to just relax and deal with it?

Thanks

C


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

i've been diagnosed with pelvic floor dysfunction as well as a number of other problems (slow transit constipation, rectal hyposensitivity etc) . biofeedback really can help teach you to relax those muscles. i hope you will be continuing to go to biofeedback sessions and work with a physical therapist. the biofeedback PT's are wonderful--so supportive and understanding and full of information and tips to help you learn to relax. i asked my PT tons of questions. she was incredibly helpful.

also it's very important to do your "homework" --the exercises the PT gives you to help you practice relaxing at home. doing these exercises consistently twice daily really does help. you have to be patient. it takes a while to teach your pelvic floor muscles to relax. since i've had pfd for many years, i knew i would need lots of practice time at home so i bought a terrific little home biofeedback machine. using that daily plus the weekly biofeedback sessions with my PT helped teach me to relax those muscles.

also-- practice all day long at relaxing or "dropping down" your pelvic floor--keeping it relaxed----while standing, sitting at the computer, watching tv etc. make it a habit.

sitz baths can also help relax the pelvic floor muscles. either sit in a tub with warm (not too hot) water in it or buy a sitz bath. i got mine at the local drug store.

it's very important not to strain when having a BM. this video--made by a biofeedback PT--does a great job of explaining how to have a bowel movement without straining:






many people find using a footstool or squatty potty while sitting on the toilet helps them go more completely without straining. elevating the feet while on the toilet helps straighten out the anorectal angle and allow for a more complete evacuation. i use a shoebox. some people find actually squatting on the toilet works best for them. you might have to experiment a bit to find out what height works best for you,.

learning to relax in general is good for you too. i've been meditating for many years and it really does help. or you can practice relaxation exercises, try relaxing yoga positions etc. lots of good information online about this.

there is also a lot of good pelvic floor dysfunction info here on the board. a number of us here have pfd. you can do a board search.

here is one good pfd thread--there are others:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/169925-bowel-retraining-mayo-clinic/

good luck. wishing you all the best.


----------



## Chrissywhizz (May 3, 2014)

Hi Annie

Thanks for the response! ~I;ve only just had time to read the other Forum post and I found it REALLY useful . so thanks for pointing me in that direction .

I wish I could do the Biofieedback on a regular basis but I only get 1 30 min session every other month here in the UK  it;s not ideal but I may look in to buying my own device if it's affordable 

This may sound strange but how can you tell if you've "dropped" your pelvic floor? or is it a case of when it happens - you know it's happened?

I'm not sure if that would be something you;re familiar with but I think it's hard for someone to explain if they haven't been through it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

by "dropping" it i mean relaxing it--relaxing the pelvic floor muscles. first you tighten up your pelvic floor muscles (squeeze them) and then relax them. you can feel the release--the relaxing of the muscles. some people say it feels like a "dropping" of the pelvic floor that's why they call it that.

here are some pfd exercises my PT told me to do. they help you relax your pelvic floor muscles and also show you what it feels like to relax them .

one simple exercise to do for this is to gently squeeze your pelvic floor muscles--the muscles around your anus-and then relax them. squeeze just enough so that you can "get the release" as my pelvic floor PT puts it--- get the relaxed feeling. this helps you identify your pelvic floor muscles and also helps you to relax them.

here are two other exercises she told me to do:

1) slow contractions: contract your pelvic floor muscles for 5 seconds (gently) then relax them for 5 seconds. 10-15 times in row, twice a day. always relax for at least as long as you squeeze.

2) quick contractions: contract your pelvic floor muscles gently for 1 second and then relax for 1 second. again, never hold your breath while doing this.

the biofeedback machine i bought was expensive especially since i'm retired but worth it since it helped me learn to relax those muscles. it is easy to use and i found it easier to relax while using it in the comfort and privacy of my bedroom..lol...

here is the website where i ordered it from. this machine is also mentioned in that thread i gave you the link to. this company does ship internationally so you could order it from them.

http://www.lifematters.com/u_control.asp

i ordered the biofeedback machine, the unigel electrode pads and the rectal sensor.


----------



## brendaelk (Nov 30, 2014)

I was having all these pelvic floor problems for around 4 years. I first got a hysterectomy and it failed, had to go back to surgery and fix bladder from cystocele,, then it failed and so had to go back and fixed rectocele, you know what's next, right? The whole floor had lost all muscle, my gyno recommended Mesh Surgery. I was so scared but knew I had no choice now. I had the mesh put in by laparoscopy and it has been so much better! That was 2 years ago and no problems since! Have it done if you are sure your doc uses the right kind of mesh. Research it and make sure it is the newer mesh. Use a good pelvic floor or urologist doc that you feel good about and trust. Now my IBS is so much better! No stool left in colon and I have much better movement!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Brendaelk--you've been through a lot! that's wonderful that you are doing so much better now after your mesh surgery.

thanks for your information. i did not know there was a safer type of mesh. i'll keep that in mind if i ever need a surgery like that. thanks. take care.


----------

